# Kale smoothie



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I don’t like kale and yet love almost all green veggies except for okra. 
I don’t think I would love your smoothie. Could you taste the kale?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> I don’t like kale and yet love almost all green veggies except for okra.
> I don’t think I would love your smoothie. Could you taste the kale?


not at all. Tasted the PB. But we had extra honey, PB, banana and pineapple.

Then we had Ziti with roasted cut up zucchini, eggplant, cauliflower, mushrooms, onion and red peppers.

We’ve made up fo days we barely eat a veggie. The Ziti was wonderful, it would’ve been a little healthier except daughter loaded it up with a lot more cheese than the recipe called for.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Try frozen cranberries. They're really good for you but you can't really distinctly taste them except for a berry flavor.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Try frozen cranberries. They're really good for you but you can't really distinctly taste them except for a berry flavor.


Thanks


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Sort of a contradiction in terms, IMO. Kale (aka green 60 grit sand paper) Smoothie.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Take the kale out of it and use spinach.
My daily smoothie is banana, grapes, mango, sometimes pineapple and of course spinach.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Two Knots said:


> I don’t like kale


Kale can be bitter. If you pull the large vein out of it it makes it palatable.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

doesn't that ruin the taste of the vanilla ice cream and malt ??


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Kale is his favorite.

I’ll compare kale nd spinach nutrients. Probably the same.

We have another healthy smoothie recipe but this one was quickest.

I make kale chips which I like but no one else does. Evoo, roast till crisp with salt and few red pepper flakes.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I love kale especially when made into a salad with honey, sesame seeds or pine nuts or pomegranate seeds, with a crumbly cheese. Maybe some grated carrots, chopped HB eggs. On and on, lots of ways to go.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Reminds me of a smoothie recipe from Dr Rhonda Patrick. 




She explains why each ingredient is beneficial to health. I've made them a few times.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Dave Sal said:


> Reminds me of a smoothie recipe from Dr Rhonda Patrick.
> She explains why each ingredient is beneficial to health. I've made them a few times.


I think I'd rather eat those as a salad with a steak, chicken or fish. 😊


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Dave Sal said:


> Reminds me of a smoothie recipe from Dr Rhonda Patrick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think ours were sweeter with ratio of greens to honey and other ingredients. No doubt hers were healthier. Ours suggested almond milk which we didn't have so we used plain milk. I'm going to make my own after next trip to the store and will try spinach. I eat a lot of avocados, blueberries and apples so won't add those.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> I love kale especially when made into a salad with honey, sesame seeds or pine nuts or pomegranate seeds, with a crumbly cheese. Maybe some grated carrots, chopped HB eggs. On and on, lots of ways to go.


one restaurant on the beach here has the best kale salad. I never have all those ingredients on hand at once so don't make it at home. It has what you listed plus dried currants and sunflower seeds.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

12 3/4 minutes on a smoothie? Seriously? My overload circuit tripped at about 2 1/2 minutes.


----------

